# The TC Top 200 Recommended Operas (2015 Version)



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 200 Recommended Operas (2015 version)*
Facilitated by Faustian

NOTE: This list was produced in 2015 and is a companion list to the one produced in 2010-2011

1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni
3. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
4. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
5. Verdi: Don Carlos
6. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
7. Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande
8. Berg: Wozzeck
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
11. Mozart: Così fan tutte
12. Wagner: Parsifal
13. Verdi: Otello
14. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
15. Bizet: Carmen
16. Verdi: La traviata
17. Puccini: La bohème
18. Verdi: Rigoletto
19. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
20. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
21. Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
22. Wagner: Lohengrin
23. Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
24. Bellini: Norma
25. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
26. Britten: Peter Grimes
27. Puccini: Tosca
28. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
29. Puccini: Turandot
30. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin
31. Verdi: Aida
32. Strauss: Salome
33. Rossini: La Cenerentola
34. Beethoven: Fidelio
35. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
36. Verdi: Il trovatore
37. Puccini: La fanciulla del West
38. Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
39. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
40. Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann
41. Gounod: Faust
42. Handel: Giulio Cesare
43. Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
44. Wagner: Tannhäuser
45. Janáček: Jenůfa
46. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
47. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
48. Berg: Lulu
49. Adams: Nixon in China
50. Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore
51. Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
52. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
53. Verdi: Falstaff
54. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
55. Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
56. Berlioz: Les Troyens
57. Weber: Der Freischütz
58. Rameau: Les Indes galantes
59. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
60. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
61. Strauss: Elektra
62. Puccini: Il trittico
63. Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
64. Mozart: Idomeneo
65. Britten: The Turn of the Screw
66. Massenet: Werther
67. Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
68. Dvořák: Rusalka
69. Smetana: The Bartered Bride
70. Ligeti: Le grand macabre
71. Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen
72. Verdi: Un ballo in maschera
73. Poulenc: Dialogues des carmélites
74. Bellini: La sonnambula
75. Boito: Mefistofele
76. Glass: Satyagraha
77. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
78. Rossini: L'italiana in Algeri
79. Verdi: La forza del destino 
80. Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina
81. Verdi: Macbeth
82. Donizetti: Don Pasquale
83. Bellini: I puritani
84. Britten: Billy Budd
85. Giordano: Andrea Chénier
86. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus
87. Massenet: Manon
88. Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
89. Janáček: From the House of the Dead
90. Glass: Akhnaten
91. Gounod: Roméo et Juliette
92. Verdi: Simon Boccanegra
93. Verdi: Nabucco
94. Borodin: Prince Igor
95. Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel
96. Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
97. Schoenberg: Erwartung
98. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
99. Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles
100. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
101. Mozart: La clemenza di Tito
102. Donizetti: La fille du régiment
103. Strauss: Ariadne auf Naxos
104. Donizetti: Maria Stuarda
105. Puccini: La rondine
106. Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex
107. Rameau: Castor et Pollux
108. Prokofiev: L'amour des trois oranges
109. Stockhausen: Licht
110. Shostakovich: The Nose
111. Puccini: Manon Lescaut 
112. Donizetti: Anna Bolena 
113. Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila
114. Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper
115. Tchaikovsky: The Queen of Spades
116. Janáček: Káťa Kabanová
117. Delibes: Lakmé
118. Britten: Death in Venice
119. Rossini: La donna del lago
120. Adès: The Tempest
121. Korngold: Die tote Stadt
122. Berlioz: La damnation de Faust
123. Handel: Alcina
124. Prokofiev: War and Peace
125. Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer
126. Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers
127. Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi
128. Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur
129. Zimmermann: Die Soldaten
130. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
131. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko
132. Rossini: Le comte Ory
133. Massenet: Thaïs
134. Falla: La vida breve
135. Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini
136. Strauss: Capriccio
137. Reimann: Lear
138. Adams: Doctor Atomic
139. Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream
140. Halévy: La Juive
141. Verdi: Ernani
142. Tchaikovsky: Iolanta
143. Cherubini: Médée
144. Busoni: Doktor Faust
145. Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
146. Thomas: Mignon
147. Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict
148. Lully: Armide
149. Strauss: Arabella
150. Nono: Prometeo
151. Janáček: The Makropulos Case
152. Verdi: Luisa Miller
153. Verdi: I vespri siciliani
154. Enescu: Œdipe
155. Lehár: Die lustige Witwe
156. Barber: Vanessa
157. Verdi: Stiffelio
158. Handel: Ariodante
159. Lully: Thésée
160. Reich: The Cave
161. Rimsky-Korsakov: The Golden Cockerel
162. Partch: Delusion of the Fury
163. Dallapiccola: Il prigioniero
164. Wagner: Rienzi
165. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
166. Gluck: Alceste
167. Purcell: King Arthur
168. Feldman: Neither
169. Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
170. Strauss: Daphne
171. Handel: Rodelinda
172. Meyerbeer: L'Africaine
173. Charpentier: Louise
174. Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
175. Weber: Euryanthe
176. Zandonai: Francesca da Rimini
177. Pergolesi: La serva padrona
178. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
179. Heggie: Moby-Dick
180. Benjamin: Written on Skin
181. Rossini: Il turco in Italia
182. Schubert: Fierrabras
183. Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide
184. Montemezzi: L'amore dei tre re
185. Poulenc: La voix humaine
186. Ravel: L'heure espagnole
187. Romitelli: An Index of Metals
188. Handel: Rinaldo
189. Britten: Albert Herring
190. Szymanowski: King Roger
191. Ponchielli: La Gioconda
192. Rossini: Semiramide
193. Menotti: The Consul
194. Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet
195. Bellini: Il pirata
196. Donizetti: Poliuto
197. Rossini: Otello
198. Previn: A Streetcar Named Desire
199. Britten: The Rape of Lucretia
200. Rossini: Armida


----------



## mmsbls

*List of Nominated Works that did not make the TC Top 200 Recommended Operas (2015 version)*

All of these works received at least one nomination during the project, and the pieces in bold received votes from at least 3 different members.

Adam: Le chalet
Adam: Si j'étais roi
Adams: El Niño
Adams: I Was Looking at the Ceiling and Then I Saw the Sky
Adams: The Gospel According to the Other Mary
*Adès: Powder Her Face*
Aldridge: Elmer Gantry
Alfano: La leggenda di Sakùntala
André: ...22,13...
Aperghis: Avis de tempête
Arne: Artaxerxes
Auber: Fra Diavolo
Auber: La muette de Portici
Berio: Outis
*Berio: Un re in ascolto*
*Bernstein: Candide*
Birtwistle: Punch and Judy
*Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus*
Birtwistle: The Minotaur 
Boito: Nerone
Bolcom: A View from the Bridge
Britten: Noye's Fludde
Bruneau: L'attaque du moulin
Bruneau: Messidor
Caccini: L'Euridice
Campra: Le carnaval de Venise 
Carter: What's Next?
Catán: Florencia en el Amazonas
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di anima, et di corpo
Cavalli: Artemisia 
Cavalli: Giasone
Cavalli: La Calisto 
Cesti: Orontea 
Chabrier: L'étoile
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers 
Charpentier: Médée
Chausson: Le roi Arthus
Cherubini: Lodoïska
*Chin: Alice in Wonderland*
Cilea: L'arlesiana
Cimarosa: Il matrimonio segreto
Copland: The Tender Land 
*Corigliano: The Ghosts of Versailles*
Dean: Bliss
Dillon: Philomela
d'Indy: Fervaal
*Donizetti: La Favorite*
*Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia*
*Donizetti: Roberto Devereux*
Dove: Tobias and the Angel 
*Eötvös: Three Sisters*
Erkel: Bánk bán
Falla: El retablo de maese Pedro 
Fauré: Pénélope
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime
*Flotow: Martha*
Floyd: Of Mice and Men
Floyd: Susannah
Francesconi: Quartett
Furrer: Begehren
Furrer: Fama 
*Giordano: Fedora*
Glanville-Hicks: Sappho
Glass: Hydrogen Jukebox
*Glass: The Perfect American*
Glass: The Photographer
*Glinka: A Life for the Tsar*
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
Gluck: Armide
Gluck: Paride ed Elena
*Golijov: Ainadamar*
Gounod: Cinq-Mars
Gounod: La reine de Saba
Gounod: Mireille
Haas: Bluthaus
Haas: Sarlaten
Handel: Acis and Galatea
Handel: Deidamia 
Handel: Faramondo 
Handel: Hercules
*Handel: Orlando*
Handel: Radamisto
*Handel: Serse*
Handel: Tamerlano
Harvey: Wagner Dream
Hasse: Cleofide
Hasse: Siroe 
Haydn: Armida 
Haydn: La fedeltà premiata 
*Henze: Boulevard Solitude*
*Hindemith: Cardillac*
Holliger: Schneewittchen
Holst: Savitri
Ibert: Persée et Andromède
Janáček: The Excursions of Mr. Brouček
Jo Lee: Whang Jinie
*Joplin: Treemonisha*
Kalitzke: Die Besessenen
Kodály: Háry János
Kokkonen: Viimeiset kiusaukset
Korngold: Violanta
*Krenek: Johnny spielt auf*
Kurtág: Fin de Partie
Lalo: Le roi d'Ys
Lang: The Difficulty of Crossing a Field
*Langgaard: Antikrist*
Leoni: L'Oracolo
Literes: Accis y Galatea
Literes: Los Elementos
Lortzing: Der Wildschütz
Lully: Amadis
Lully: Phaëton
*Lully: Psyché*
MacMillan: The Sacrifice
Magnard: Guercœur
Maillart: Les dragons de Villars
Malipiero: Giulio Cesare
Malipiero: Torneo notturno
*Marschner: Der Vampyr*
Martinů: The Greek Passion 
*Mascagni: Iris*
Mascagni: Isabeau
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz
Mascagni: Lodoletta
*Massenet: Cendrillon*
Massenet: Don Quichotte
Massenet: Hérodiade
Massenet: Le roi de Lahore 
Massenet: Sapho
*Maxwell Davies: The Lighthouse*
Mazzoli: Song from the Uproar
Melartin: Aino
Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street
Menotti: The Telephone
Mercandante: Maria Stuarda 
Meyerbeer: Dinorah 
*Meyerbeer: Le prophète*
Meyerbeer: Robert le diable
Milhaud: L'Orestie d'Eschyle
Mitterer: Massacre
Mozart: Il re pastore 
Mozart: La finta giardiniera 
Mozart: Lucio Silla
Mozart: Mitridate, re di Ponto
Muhly: Two Boys
Nápravník: Dubrovsky
Neuwirth: Lost Highway
*Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor*
Nielsen: Maskarade
Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore
Nono: Intoleranza 1960
*Nørgård: Nuit des Hommes*
*Offenbach: La belle Hélène*
*Offenbach: La Périchole*
*Offenbach: La vie parisienne*
Orff: Antigonae
Orff: Die Kluge
Paisiello: Nina, o sia la pazza per amore
Pareyón: Xochicuicatl Cuecuechtli
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue 
*Penderecki: Die Teufel von Loudun*
Penderecki: Paradise Lost
Pergolesi: Lo frate 'nnamorato 
Pergolesi - L'Olimpiade 
*Pfitzner: Palestrina*
Piazzolla: Maria de Buenos Aires
Picker: An American Tragedy 
Pizzetti: Assassinio nella cattedrale
Pizzetti: Clitennestra
Pizzetti: Fra Gherardo
Pizzetti: Ifigenia
Prokofiev: Semyon Kotko
*Prokofiev: The Gambler*
Puccini: Le Villi
Purcell: The Fairy-Queen
Rachmaninoff: Francesca da Rimini
Rameau: Dardanus
Rameau: Les fêtes d'Hébé 
Rameau: Les Paladins
Rautavaara: Aleksis Kivi
Reyer: Salammbô
Reyer: Sigurd
Rihm: Die Eroberung Von Mexico
Rimsky-Korsakov: Christmas Eve
Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya
*Rimsky-Korsakov: The Snow Maiden*
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Romberg: The Student Prince
Rossini: Aureliano in Palmira
Rossini: Ermione
Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims
Rossini: L'assedio di Corinto
*Rossini: La gazza ladra*
Rossini: La pietra del paragon
Rossini: Maometto
Rossini: Tancredi
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan
Scarlatti: Griselda
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten
Schubert: Alfonso und Estrella
Schulhoff: Flammen
*Schumann: Genoveva*
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici
Sciarrino: Macbeth
Smetana: Dalibor
Smetana: Hubička
Stravinsky: Mavra
*Stravinsky: The Nightingale*
Strauss: Feuersnot
Strauss: Friedenstag 
*Strauss: Intermezzo*
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
Sullivan: The Gondoliers
*Sullivan: The Mikado*
*Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance*
Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans
Terradellas: Artaserse 
Terradellas: Sesostri 
Tippett: The Midsummer Marriage
Turnage: Anna Nicole
Ullman: Der Kaiser von Atlantis
Various: The Enchanted Island
Vaughan Williams: The Pilgrim's Progress
*Verdi: Attila*
*Verdi: Giovanna D'arco*
*Verdi: I due Foscari*
Verdi: I Lombardi alla Prima Crociata
Verdi: I masnadieri 
Verdi: Un giorno di regno
Vinci: Artaserse 
Vinci: Catone in Utica
Vivaldi: Bajazet 
Vivaldi: Farnace
Vivaldi: Giustino
Vivaldi: Griselda
Vivaldi: La verità in cimento 
Vivaldi: L'incoronazione di Dario 
Vivaldi: Orlando furioso
Vives: Doña Francisquita
Wagner: Das Liebesverbot
Wainwright: Prima Donna
Weber: Oberon
Weill: Street Scene
Young Jo: Tcheo Yong
Zandonai: I cavalieri di Ekebù
Zemlinsky: Eine florentinische Tragödie


----------



## Don Fatale

Congratulations. A great effort by those involved, but because it wasn't done in the opera forum, many opera people didn't vote which was a pity. 

It's somewhat different to the previous list (e.g. the fall of Giulio Cesare) and my initial thoughts are that it's slightly better, but like the previous attempt, it bears a strong stamp of its primary participants. Small mercy, at least Mefistofele is in the top 100 now! On the bright side there's no sign of Birtwhistle in the top 200.

I really must check out and revisit the 52 operas that are rated higher than Verdi's Falstaff. Saying this partly tongue-in-cheek, partly serious.


----------



## Bayreuth

Wow Les Troyens... fell 51 positions, makes you think. It might be an excesive punishment, although it ultimately makes sense to me. I never thought of it to be one of the five best operas ever written. Although I consider that it could make the top 20.
I'm curious about the ascent of Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande and Monteverdi's "L'Orfeo". I will revisit them and try to determine if they truly are top-10 material.

Also, it would be interesting to see how good each of the operas of the Ring would rank if they were out there on their own. I predict that the four of them would (and should) be top-20. Together they are clearly no.1.

Thanks for the good work and the effort guys! As always, great list


----------

